# The Valentine house



## Mikeymutt (Aug 18, 2015)

visited this lovely house.a quite large house which sadly had been visited by the local yobs.and a lot of the furniture was smashed up,and graffiti on the walls.the stain glass window had been broken at the bottom.the house was fairly dark downstairs.i was amazed by the amount of rose petals around the place.


























































And a few from the sheds


----------



## HughieD (Aug 18, 2015)

I sound a bit like a broken record but another fab set Mikey...


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice as always, lovely house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 18, 2015)

HughieD said:


> I sound a bit like a broken record but another fab set Mikey...



Thank you hughie it means a lot..and you don't sound like a broken record at all


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice shots. that stained glass is cool as!!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 18, 2015)

It's crazy how a house like that can go to waste. Well captured, the mirror shot is my favourite.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2015)

What a nice house with some lovely furniture. Picture 17 has a nice table and picture 18 has three items of furniture of the same design. Nice.


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2015)

Doesn't seem like the braindead have done irretrievably damage yet, Lovely Find Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Aug 18, 2015)

That book in picture 10 looks like an interesting read :laugh: What a shame about the damage to the stained glass window. Lovely photos Mikeymutt!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 18, 2015)

Once again a lovely house. These yobs probably only live off half a brain cell to harm such a place.


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 18, 2015)

Lovely building! Those stairs are magnificent


----------

